# International Choir Festival OC VIII Singapore



## ACE (Nov 19, 2014)

SGD$20,000 in cash and awards are up for grabs!

Looking to perform in world class performing spaces in Asia?
Finding it hard to find opportunities to learn from top choir maestros from around the world?
Want to have customized learning?
Or just looking to integrate and experience the Singapore community and have great fun!
Look No Further!
The 8th edition of Orientale Concentus International Choral Festival (OCVIII) one of the most enriching choral festivals in Asia will be held in Singapore in 2015!!!
Festival Date: 23rd - 26th July 2015 *Block your calendar now!*
Festival Venue: Singapore Esplanade Concert Hall & Yong Siew Toh Conservatory of Music

Orientale Concentus is an International Choral Festival which has been held for 7 consecutive years in various countries in Asia Pacific such as China, Taiwan, South Korea and Singapore. With the resounding success of OCVII in Singapore this year with over 1600 participants, the upcoming eighth edition of OC will continue to be held in Singapore in 2015.
To ensure an enriching experience for all our participants, our festival provides numerous programmes including master classes conducted by our very own international adjudication panel, and social cause concerts like Concert in the Dark in 2014 and Sign of Music in 2015 - a concert that seeks to raise awareness for the hearing impaired.
Participating groups will be able to benefit in the following ways:
· Each participant can be part of programmes that contribute towards social causes in Singapore, what better way to learn and enjoy music by benefitting others in need!
· Each choir will be able to receive immediate personalized feedback from the festival's adjudicators during their individual master classes which will be based on the assessment of their performance during the festival competition zooming into problem areas for your choir!
· Gain exposure to performing and competing at an international level
· Networking opportunities to build relationship with choirs from different countries and cultures; and
· Observe and learn from guest performances by outstanding demonstration choir(s)

Excited to know who will be adjudicating Orientale Concentus VIII? Keep a close watch (a) OC Website and Ace99 Facebook!!!

Wait no longer and Register Now at www.ace99.com.sg/OC/ to enjoy our EARLY BIRD PROMOTIONS! For a limited time only!

Should you have any queries please do feel free to contact our friendly OC Staff directly for more information:

Festival Executive - Niki Chong
Email: niki(a)ace99.com.sg
Tel: (65) 6368 5692
HP: (65) 9778 9330 (Do feel free to whatsapp, viber or wechat us for a faster and more personal response!

To find out more about Ace 99 Cultural Pte Ltd and our other programmes, please visit
1. Official Website at www.ace99.com.sg
2. Facebook Page http://www.facebook.com/Ace99Cultural
3. YouTube Channel at:http://www.youtube.com/user/Ace99Cultural

Please download the OC VIII prospectus for more information:

http://www.file-upload.net/download-9868680/OC-VIII-Prospectus--1-.pdf.html


----------

